# Install Facebook Home on ANY Android Phone.



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 13, 2013)

Facebook home in only available for S3,Note 2, One X and One X+ that too only ins US.

But now you can get it for any Android Device !! Tested on Canvas HD Works flawless !



> [h=3]Facebook Home for any Android Mobile ![/h]
> Facebook's  Android launcher is currently only available to US users and is  supported by only a select number of devices, including the HTC One X,  HTC One X+, Samsung Galaxy S III, and Samsung Galaxy Note II for now,  with the HTC One and Galaxy S4 slated to receive support in the future.
> 
> *But we've got Facebook Home for ALL ANDROID DEVICES for all Countries !!**
> ...


Check it Out!


~Tejas


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice, thx for the link. will try it out 
BTW Can you post a review of Canvas HD ? None has done so in TDF..


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 14, 2013)

hmm ok i'd try it


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 14, 2013)

Original XDA Post Right Here Link


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't trust the modified fb apks. Who know that data they could be sending to some third party servers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Heard its a resource hog and a big battery drain. Wouldn't recommend everyone on a low end phone to install it.





papul1993 said:


> Don't trust the modified fb apks. Who know that data they could be sending to some third party servers.



+1


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 15, 2013)

I had Tried FBHome Only Thing That I Like Are Chat Head And Then Turn Off Home !!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2013)

Edited first post to include blog content.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2013)

No thank you facebook for violating privacy.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 15, 2013)

Actually Chat Heads are Good Use !!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Actually Chat Heads are Good Use !!


In fact am addicted to the chat heads. I prefer it over the stock messaging app too.

Btw any idea when Home will be officially introduced in India?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2013)

Chat heads are also available in FB Messenger (which u can install from google play)


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Chat heads are also available in FB Messenger (which u can install from google play)


I am using that only. Chat heads were added in the last update on the 13th.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 15, 2013)

Just Install Home .apk over latest FB and Msg via Play Store ... and Chat heads will be enabled .. though Home might not work!!!


----------

